# How many books do you have waiting to be read?



## RubyBlue (Mar 21, 2012)

I've just realised I have about 200 on my kindle and around 20 'real' books!!!! I still can't stop buying when I see a 'bargain'! I used to 'horde' books in case I never had enough to read and my mates laughed at me for it but now?

Oh, forgot - I have around 7 library books ready..


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2012)

4 i just bought plus several i want. Thats not counting those im about to buy plus what im kindling.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've currently got 34 library books out on loan that I'm intending to read. I could mention other books staring back at me either on the bookshelf or on my e-reader but instead I'll just give myself a few facepalms to acknowledge my daftness.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

It's getting embarrassingly close to triple figures.


----------



## Kate Hillier (Mar 21, 2012)

142 + possibly another 20? to add to my sinful Unread Pile.
  I am trying and failing to do a Money Saving Challenge to actually read the bloody[wonderful] things and not spend so much.
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=2263095


----------



## Kate Hillier (Mar 21, 2012)

Isn't it a struggle to keep the pile down as Books are sooo irresistible!


----------



## ringo (Mar 21, 2012)

Loads I bought speculatively and might get round to on the shelves, about 20 in the actual "to read" pile.


----------



## Santino (Mar 21, 2012)

A million


----------



## Greebo (Mar 21, 2012)

In my defence, a lot of the ones on the "still to be read" pile aren't in English, and they get bought as and when spotted (if cheap enough).  I've tried not doing this and ended up spending twice as much on nothing which I even wanted to read, so this is progress, of a sort.


----------



## iona (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't buy books but I generally have at least 5 on order from the library, plus another 30 or so on my "see if any branch has a copy" list. And a drawer full of books that I've actually taken out, as I'm getting through two or three a day at the moment.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 21, 2012)

100+ i estimate

I filled up my "to read" shelf a few months ago and made a vow not to buy any books unless i can fit them on the shelf. I broke my vow and now have them piled up in front of the other books to read.

I visit charity shops a lot, and can never resist if i see a book i might want to read at some point, plus i'm also on readitswapit, so swap for books i havent read all the time.

I have doggedly stuck to my new years resolution of not buying any new footwear so far, i think i need to make one about buying books also.


----------



## contadino (Mar 21, 2012)

I have about 100 on my GoodReads to-read list, but there's only about 5 of those on the Kindle. I use the GoodReads thing to sort of bookmark stuff that sounds interesting, but if I got them all on the Kindle, when I finish my current book, my head might short circuit.


----------



## Zabo (Mar 21, 2012)

Literally hundreds and hundreds of hardback and paperback. I'm currently ploughing my way through the Russian giants: Dostoevsky, Chekhov, Gogol, Bulgakov, Tolstoy including their biographies.

Wish I hadn't gone to the library yesterday because I came home with a new biography on Voltaire. And then a visit to Help The Haggard cost me £8 for a good copy of The World In 100 Objects.

Dostoevsky can wait!




Book tip. If your books have turned a funny shade of yellow or golden brown on the edges here's what to do. Clamp the book hard - g clamps, vice or very heavy objects so it is really tightly compressed. Rub a sanding block or piece of fine sandpaper along the edges. It is wood after all! Make sure you protect the covers with some cardboard before clamping.


----------

